# Eigenes PoE - Set selberbau



## Jared566 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte mir gern ein eigenes PoE-Set bauen. 

Die größe der Box spielt keine Rolle, kann später ja noch optimiert werden.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen, auf welchen der 8 Adern die Daten laufen, und welche bei cat 5e ungenutzt bleiben.

Weiß das jemand?

und wenn ich 7,5V und 500mA am ende der 100m leitung brauche (für nen hub), reicht es dann, wenn ich einfach das kabel was normalerweise von steckdose zum hub läuft mit dem ethernet kabel verlänger?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein vorhaben ^^

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## midnight (7. Dezember 2009)

Nezmafia.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Steckerbelegung und Adernfarben*
> 
> Der Standard DIN EN 50173 regelt die Kabelbelegung zumindest bei Kupferkabeln in Netzen. Es gibt vier Kabelpaare:
> 
> ...



Das sollte dir helfen (=

so far


----------



## Jared566 (7. Dezember 2009)

vom prinziep ja danke  aber wo ist der unterschied zwischen 100BaseTX und 100BaseT4?^^


----------



## midnight (7. Dezember 2009)

Kann dir egal sein, für 100mbit (100baseTX) brauchst du Paar 2 und 3 (=

so far


----------



## taks (8. Dezember 2009)

Unterstütz dein Gerät PoE oder willst du einfach ein paar Adern als Stromleitung missbrauchen?


PS: Power over Ethernet ? Wikipedia


----------



## Jared566 (8. Dezember 2009)

ich will einfach 4 Leitungen für den Strom missbrauchen ^^

kann ich die 7.5V über 100m ethernet kupfer cat5e kabel einspeisen, um am ende der 100m auch 7.5V zu erhalten? oder muss ich mehr einspeisen?

der Hub, den ich am ende der 100m betreiben will läuft mit 7,5V und 500mA.


----------



## midnight (8. Dezember 2009)

Wozu brauchst du denn 4 Kabel? 2 solltens doch tun. Über die 100m sollte nicht wirklich was verloren gegen, aber das würde ich einfach mal ausprobieren (=

so far


----------



## Jared566 (8. Dezember 2009)

2 gehen natürlich auch.. habe aber 4 zur verfügung also warum nicht nutzen?


----------

